# Range rover sport stealth



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

◾Range Rover Sport featuring the new Stealth Pack makes global debut next week at the UK's foremost motoring festival, Goodwood Festival of Speed
◾Distinctive new look for model which has won over 50 global awards since launch
◾Optional new exterior design finish extends the appeal of the Range Rover Sport, offering customers even greater choice.








Whitley, 16th June 2014 - The Range Rover Sport, the fastest, most agile, most responsive Land Rover ever, now has even greater appeal, with the availability of the Stealth Pack on HSE Dynamic and Autobiography Dynamic derivatives. Order books will open in July and first customer deliveries are expected towards the end of the year.

Making its global debut at the Goodwood Festival of Speed next week, the Range Rover Sport Stealth Pack features a set of exterior design enhancements, including satin black front grille and grille surround, fog lamp bezels, bonnet and fender vents, upper mirror caps and tailgate finisher. Stealth finish on non-reflective headlamp and tail lamp surfaces along with a choice of 21" 9-spoke, or 22" 5-spoke wheels, in satin black finish with wheel nuts in gloss black, further distinguishes the vehicle.








Gerry McGovern, Land Rover's Design Director & Chief Creative Officer, commented: "With the addition of the Stealth Pack, we are further extending the appeal of the Range Rover Sport and offering even greater choice to our customers."

The new Range Rover Sport is the most dynamic Land Rover yet, providing owners with an agile and responsive driving experience on or off-road and has won more than 50 global awards since its launch. 








Every Range Rover Sport is crafted using the highest quality materials with carefully selected colours and textures to enhance the model's blend of luxury with a sporting character. Available in a choice of 18 exterior colours, designed specifically to complement the huge range of interior leathers, wood veneers and metallic detailing, Range Rover Sport customers can create the ultimate bespoke SUV.

Range Rover Sport customers have a choice of three engines - the 5.0-litre V8 supercharged petrol with 510PS with a 0-60 time of 5.0 seconds, the 4.4 SDV8 diesel with 339PS and 700Nm of torque and the 3.0l SDV6 diesel with 292PS delivering 199g/km and 32.5mpg (combined). It has been engineered to deliver dramatically improved on-road driving dynamics, with more connected and agile handling, complemented by enhanced ride and refinement. The lightweight aluminium suspension is fully-independent, with wide-spaced double-wishbones at the front and an advanced multi-link layout at the rear. Off road capability has not been ignored and still retains class-leading wheel travel (260mm front and 272mm rear) and provides exceptional wheel articulation of 546mm to deal with the toughest conditions.

The upgraded air suspension system automatically varies between two ride heights, while the ground-breaking Terrain Response® 2 system automatically selects the most suitable terrain programme.

The Range Rover Sport Stealth Pack will retail at £1,700 with 21" wheels or £2,500 with 22" wheels and can be seen on the Land Rover stand throughout the Goodwood Festival of Speed, from Thursday 26 to Sunday 29 June.


----------

